# King fishing pensacola beach pier/fort picken's pier



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

How has the king fishing been on local piers lately?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was at Pcola pier last Thursday evening and the only mackerel there was Spanish.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

I fished the pier early Sat-Tuesday. Not a king was spotted. One cobia, very few redfish, several spanish and multitudes of hard tail were caught while I was at the pier. While I was upset not to catch a king (or see one) during my stay, I enjoyed my time as always. Back in AR's 55* wx after 5 great days in PCola.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Pcola put one on deck today


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

They will show up next month


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Fished all weekend...didnt see not even one...pcola pier


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyday, looks like that snake is a Coach whip.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



wtjames said:


> Fished all weekend...didnt see not even one...pcola pier


Anything decent out there? Spanish, bait, shark?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

hardtail like crazy,spanish here and there...ladyfish...and one cobia caught by k


----------

